# UMTS Stick im Netzwerk



## $$HardwareKing$$ (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, ich habe einen UMTS Stick von Mobilcom, D1 Netz, jetzt würde mich interesserien ob ich des auch im Netzwerk nutzen kann, könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen ? 

Gruß Andy


----------



## dot (25. Januar 2010)

An einem PC anschlieszen und die Verbindugn aufbauen und diese dann freigeben?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2010)

Es gibt auch Router die man mit UMTS sticks oder Stimmkarten speisen kann.
Dadurch können auch mehrere Rechner ins Netz, jedoch sind die ziemlich teuer. ~100€


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2010)

beibt nur die Fragen ob so ein DSL Router auch jedes Stick problemlos erkennt  ?
damit ein Stick überhaupt funktioniert braucht es nämlich immer Treiber .
das einfachste ist du nimmt einen normalen
guten Stick und dazu ein USB Switch , 
ohne Probleme und ohne Netzwerk Chaos  .


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (1. Februar 2010)

Wie viel würde so ein USB Switch kosten ?


----------



## vin vom Dorf (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn du den Stick an einen USB Hub steckst kann den aber immer nur 1 PC nutzen. Und ich denke nicht dass das Sinn der Sache ist?

Ansonsten, wie dot schon sagte, einfach die Verbindung die der Stick-Treiber anlegt für das Netzwerk freigeben. 
Das funktioniert eigentlich ziemlich gut, habe ich selbst auch schon ein paar mal gemacht. 
Damit können dann sogar z.B. ne PS3 oder ne Xbox 360 über den Stick ins Netz.


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2010)

so habe ich das ja auch,4 PCs am  Switch  dann UMTs Stick alleine schon wegen der MS Patches und Windows Update .


----------



## skylow23 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo, mit der AVM Fritz!Box 7270 FW54.04.70 oder Laborversion ist das nutzen vom UMTS-Stick möglich wobei der Anbieter dies meist untersagt, musst du mal in den AGB´s schaun.

Konfig ist kinderleicht einfach einstecken dann wird das verstecke Menü aktiviert unter UMTS einfach noch Anbieter und Pin eintragen testen, fertig.

mfg


----------

